# EWCM and no ovulation?



## Sus09

Hi ladies, I have not ovulated this cycle and I am now only 6 days before AF is due.
The strange thung is that i have been having lots of EWCM since yesterday and ov pains! Is too late for ovulation?

Does anyone know if this is normal in non ovulatory cycles? It has never happened to me before. I usually go quite dry at this stage.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...tell me about last month's chart...did you manually enter your x-hairs?


----------



## Sus09

No FF gave me xhairs at day 14 I moved it myself to day 15

To be honest i am not quite sure if ovulation happened last cycle although FfSaid it did at day 14.


----------



## dachsundmom

It could very well be a late OV, but an estrogen rise before AF can cause more EWCM.

You temps are still low enough for ovulation...do you use OPKs at all?


----------



## Sus09

I do use OPKs but i havent managed to have a positive in the 3 cycles i have been using them quite frustrating! 
I will try another OPK later just out of curiosity!


----------



## dachsundmom

Would you mind showing us the pic?


----------



## Sus09

I will ! Will try 2 different OPKs, just cos i have two brands at the moment and i will post them.

I have ovulation pains... I never thought that ov. Could happen that late, well that is if it happens of course!


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, it can happen late. Remember, I O'ed on Cd23 once when my inlaws were in town. Stress is Lucifer himself at times!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-05-28&mode=a&ts=1318007814&u=


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd forgotten about that....your before dinner quickie, lol


----------



## Indigo77

How often do you POAS?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I'd forgotten about that....your before dinner quickie, lol

That was my cycle from HELL! :cry::cry::cry::wacko::wacko::wacko::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You were definitely a little stressed during that one. :wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Indigo, I was thinking myself if stress is causing this change, between the cat and work it has been a horrible month! Maybe my body is trying to ovulate now?

Will try the OPK in an hour and see...

Day 23? I guess that delayed AF that cycle?


----------



## Sus09

I usually POAS twice a day around ovulation time.

Urgh the in laws! no Wonder why you were stressed lol


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> Indigo, I was thinking myself if stress is causing this change, between the cat and work it has been a horrible month! Maybe my body is trying to ovulate now?
> 
> Will try the OPK in an hour and see...
> 
> Day 23? I guess that delayed AF that cycle?

Yes, AF was delayed, but my LP was just fine...


----------



## Sus09

Still have EWCM, lots of it, and no sign of ovulation. Both ovaries having cramps. Dont know what is going on.

I have OPK pics, will upload when I get back.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, I would say trust your temps and your body over the strips.


----------



## NorthStar

Sus some people the opks just don't work for, I take it you have tried different brands though, as not all opks are created equal.

And it might be an obvious question but you didn't take any kind of supplement this month at all, did you?


----------



## Sus09

No, OPKs dont work for me at all, and i tried few brands.

What have I done different this cycle? A new brand of folic acid, and I have been eating lots of vitamin c rich fruit: fresh orange fruit, a grapefruit every day... just to try to prevent the typical cold i normally get this time of the year! 

Well either i am ovulating very late, as i have ovulatio cramps and lots of EWCM or my body has gone crazy due to stress.


----------



## Sus09

As I was having lots of EWCM and Ov pain I did OPK this morning with FMU and I got positive!!! Firts time ever I have a positive OPK!!!! and with 3 different brands!!! I am soooooooo happy! 
:happydance::happydance::headspin::juggle::fool::bunny:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

It is so late in the cycle that the egg might not release at all. Still happy thought as I thought OPKs did not work for me and It happens that FMU it is what works for me. 
Even if the egg is release or not, it is evidence for my doctor to state if I have PCOs or not. Now let´s see if tems do rise. 
Here are the photos of my OPKs
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0708.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sumatwsimit

nice one sus :dance: , don't worry about whether you think the eggy will be released or whatever, just get :sex:, chances are you could be in for a longer cycle now or maybe AF won't be here in 6 days :winkwink: good job you've been taking note of CM or you could have missed this one. checking my CM is always a trusted sure sign for me as well to say it's approaching. :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

a good strong line on the cheapy internet one too :thumbup: mine never show as dark as that so i have to rely on the cblue smilies.


----------



## Sus09

Thank you Sumat! 
Yes, thanks to the advice that you girls have given me I managed to detect my surge!
I will BD just in case, but even if the eggy does not release I am happy I learnt so much about my body! 

How are you doing this Cycle?


----------



## sumatwsimit

just approaching ov. so a day or 2 behind you. yes, you must get on it :winkwink: and best of luck. have a lovely evening :bunny::bunny:xxx


----------



## Indigo77

I was actually thinking that you probably would have tested positive on the day you skipped testing in your July cycle...:haha:

Did you not test last cycle?


----------



## Sus09

Yes, probably that day I gave a positive.
I think cos I drink lots of water and tea my urine is not concentrated enough, so that is why FMU was good for me today.

Last cycle I did test, but I did not get a positive so was so frustrated I did not record it on the chart. 
I was amazed this morning, the 3 test so positive! I am going to grab my OH and get all the energy out of him today:haha::winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

:winkwink: Have fun! :winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

Deed done:thumbup:

Now lets hope my temps go up!


----------



## NorthStar

Once my surge is rolling I also get a better pos from FMU :thumbup: that was DM's trick she told me about.

So there you go, opks DO work for you after all :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I missed the test, lol


----------



## NorthStar

It's on page 2 ^


----------



## Sus09

You are right NorthStar! Dmom did say that for some FMU is best, I just thought OPKs weren´t for me! But I tried them today and it worked! 
Also the EWCM and the Ov pain gave me a clue that It would be good to test.


----------



## dachsundmom

I know I'm late to the party and the deed is done, but the lines are beautiful!


----------



## Sus09

Dmom I know, I am well excited today! Never had a positive before! 
Even if the egg does not release as it is so late in my cycle, I am still happy just to get a positive OPK! i was worried I was not producing enough hormones.

Thanks for the tip of trying FMU!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,so happy for you ,it's an amazing feeling :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Despie!!! 

It is nice to get some positive result, even if it is not a BFP but a positive OPK!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Despie!!!
> 
> It is nice to get some positive result, even if it is not a BFP but a positive OPK!:haha:

Too right ,I love seeing that smiley face ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well no egg release... oh well I did expect that though. 
I am still happy that I got a positive OPK though, as I now know when to test.

Now need to read about why eggs dont release, feel curious.


----------



## NorthStar

Sus :hugs: seems like your body is trying to get there, and it's only the one weird cycle isn't it, you got an Ov the previous two.


----------



## Sus09

True Northstar.

I just read a page that says stress and lack of sleep can cause a cycle like mine, and guess what? I am terribly stressed in work and I hardly get any sleep! Work is even ruining my cycles!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Yep seems like your body is trying to Ov and not quite getting there, it's crap that you've got that much stress at work though :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> Well no egg release... oh well I did expect that though.
> I am still happy that I got a positive OPK though, as I now know when to test.
> 
> Now need to read about why eggs dont release, feel curious.

Just wait....maybe tomorrow....:hugs:


----------



## canntinny

To be honest i am not quite sure if ovulation happened last cycle although FfSaid it did at day 14.


----------



## Sus09

Well, mor me, I am not convinced it happened either.


----------



## Sus09

Although its reality its not what i want to hear today as i had hell with other issues. Dotnt know what else can go wrong. :cry:
Well either i go to doctor for help or give upp Ttc as at the moment i feel useless.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sus09 said:


> Although its reality its not what i want to hear today as i had hell with other issues. Dotnt know what else can go wrong. :cry:
> Well either i go to doctor for help or give upp Ttc as at the moment i feel useless.

sus, giving up is not an option in this game if you're useless then we are all useless because we are all in the same place here. :hugs: and a trip to the docs won't hurt, it may give you a bit of confidence with this ttc. if this month is an unsuccessful one for me then i'll be heading to the docs for a check up this time around. :hugs::flower: i am curious to know all my intricate workings :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

I think you ovulated in the past 2 cycles. Your temp is going up with this cycle, too.

What happens to your charts when you change the 'Ovulation Detector' method?

Canntinny, you are not being helpful. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

canntinny said:


> To be honest i am not quite sure if ovulation happened last cycle although FfSaid it did at day 14.

This is verbatim what Sus said on page 1...were you trying to quote her, along with your own comment?

If so, all we can see are the words that Sus originally said and it it coming across very badly...I hope this is just a mistake.


----------



## Indigo77

She must be a troll. 

She did the same thing on the COQ10 thread, copying my statement verbatim.

Look at my post on page 1 of this thread and then look at her post on the last page. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women-8.html

Go away troll! :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


I stand corrected! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

She also wrote that she is 26, but she may have copied and pasted that, too. :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

If she's 26, why is she here? :growlmad:

Wait, does she know my psychic...is this who taught her how to copy and paste? :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks girls:hugs:

I am just handling it really badly this cycle, not cos i wont have a BFP, but cos i have not ovulated. Work and the worry about the cat dont help either. 

Just read your thread Indigo. Why would someone just quote? I find it strange, specially being 26 and pregnant and on a TTC over 35 thread! 

Anyway, what my quote has done is face my fear and i am going to book an appt with doc tomorrow. 

Indigo, my ovulation detector is set by temps, however Ff gave me xhairs on cd 14 last cycle but recommended me to manual overide it for so that my LP was consistent?! So i did, for cd 15...


----------



## Indigo77

Well, she should be reported because she upset Sus. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Wouldn't it make more sense for your cover line to be drawn at 36.35? And yes, CD15 seems right to me anyway.


----------



## Sus09

Oh Indigo :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks!!!, you know? Although i am upset it not worth worrying about it, as there area lovely bunch of ladies, all of you, here helping everyone.

Summat, you are right, we are on the same boat, and if something nice has come from the painful journey of TTC is meeting you all, that is priceless!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Well, she should be reported because she upset Sus. :growlmad:

It was totally out-of-line! :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks girls:hugs:

I am just handling it really badly this cycle, not cos i wont have a BFP, but cos i have not ovulated. Work and the worry about the cat dont help either. 

Just read your thread Indigo. Why would someone just quote? I find it strange, specially being 26 and pregnant and on a TTC over 35 thread! 

Anyway, what my quote has done is face my fear and i am going to book an appt with doc tomorrow. 

Indigo, my ovulation detector is set by temps, however Ff gave me xhairs on cd 14 last cycle but recommended me to manual overide it for so that my LP was consistent?! So i did, for cd 15...


----------



## Sus09

Sorry girls, touched the wrong button on my moby and i sent my previous post again!!! D'oh!!!!


----------



## Sus09

well,now back at my computer (as I am rubbish on my smart phone)

Indigo, yes I thought CD 15 was a more accurate day for my OV last cycle according to my body patterns, EWCM, temps & ov pain. so I moved it. The cover line is what FF gave me, I thought it was too low myself.

Well, I had a bath to relax, and althought upste at everything today... I am more relaxed. so Thinking about what to ask my doctor. I know the check the ovarian reserve on the day 3 blood test, (I am worried that might come with a low reserve...) do they check anything else at that stage? I will take my charts with me when I get my appointment.


----------



## NorthStar

Sus :hugs: TTC sucks but at least we can talk to each other about it.


----------



## Sus09

Guess what? FF has given me xhairs!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sus09 said:


> Guess what? FF has given me xhairs!!

woohoo! there you go :thumbup: funny, just logged on and was thinking about you this morning. i got cross hairs on ff too, feels good doesn't it :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

think you need to change you thread title to EWCM and OVULATION! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yay, at last.

So FX for next cycle then, but at least this one things are going back to normal :thumbup: That's where I'm at too mine has been horrendous, residual BCP in my syste :dohh: so I'm thinking November now.


----------



## Sus09

Lol you are right Sumat!

Northstar, I know what you mean! November for me as well! Sorry to hear it has been a horrendous cycle as well!


----------



## dachsundmom

Here comes November!!!!:hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Yay November... Guy Fawkes night typed avatar coming up in next day I think ladies...


----------



## dachsundmom

I should be good to go by Monday!


----------



## Sus09

Funny but I just got AF cramps and a tiny spotting... I was due today too... so close to ov?

Oh well, the earliest AF gets me the soonner i end this weird cycle and start the november one. Wohooooooo


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Funny but I just got AF cramps and a tiny spotting... I was due today too... so close to ov?
> 
> Oh well, the earliest AF gets me the soonner i end this weird cycle and start the november one. Wohooooooo

These last two cycles I have gotten a little OV spotting...but I only know that bc of the evil softcup.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, I want to try the softcups next cycle, bit affraid of doing so, in case they get stuck.

Well i would not be surprised if af got me, ov was so late that i am sure it was a bad egg anyway.
Cant wait for af to end the cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Dmom, I want to try the softcups next cycle, bit affraid of doing so, in case they get stuck.
> 
> Well i would not be surprised if af got me, ov was so late that i am sure it was a bad egg anyway.
> Cant wait for af to end the cycle

Bow your head and manifest...I just did. :haha:

They won't get stuck, per se...I did struggle to remove it.:cry:


----------



## Sus09

I am manifesting! For November cycle!! Lol

Oh I will try those softcups, do you use preseed with them?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> I am manifesting! For November cycle!! Lol
> 
> Oh I will try those softcups, do you use preseed with them?

Yes...:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh Sus, they are dreadful :nope: but I was going to France with work and I was desperate :cry: I used conceive plus, which is pretty much the same thing.

But like your cycle I knew my egg was fried (didn't Ov until CD 20 when it's normal 10-12), my temps have not got high enough post Ov so I might as well have saved my vayjay the indignity of it all :nope:

I got mine from some internet mob, efertility or something like that.


----------



## dachsundmom

Softcups....:cry::cry:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, they look awful the soft cups, I have just opened one to see! 

Northstar, I know what you mean, i wasted preseed knowing it was so late in my cycle that the egg would have been all rotted by the time it was released!! 

Why are they awful? The softcups? They look big and uncomfortable to me!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^That's a start, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

They have a big hard rim on them, people say they can't feel it once it's in, but hmm if I sit down and lean forward, I can feel it.


----------



## sumatwsimit

softcups.... i've had a go this month for the first time. they are pretty big and you've got to get them in right. once it's in, you shouldn't feel it. you've got to make sure it sits behind your pubic bone or it's not right and it will leak (and feel uncomfortable). 

i don't like them, and i don't think i'll be trying them again. i actually got the second one i used stuck in a bit too far back and it took me ages to get it out. i really started to panic, i just couldn't hook the bugga to pull it back out. i had visions of me having to go to hospital to get it removed :dohh:

tried the preseed and the softcups this time. i thought ,well, desperate times = desperate measures. might try the egg white next cycle (jk), i've heard it's the next big ttc fad. :haha:

this evening, i'm sitting chewing on sunflower seeds :dohh: yet another ttc gem :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> softcups.... i've had a go this month for the first time. they are pretty big and you've got to get them in right. once it's in, you shouldn't feel it. you've got to make sure it sits behind your pubic bone or it's not right and it will leak (and feel uncomfortable).
> 
> i don't like them, and i don't think i'll be trying them again. i actually got the second one i used stuck in a bit too far back and it took me ages to get it out. i really started to panic, i just couldn't hook the bugga to pull it back out. i had visions of me having to go to hospital to get it removed :dohh:
> 
> tried the preseed and the softcups this time. i thought ,well, desperate times = desperate measures. might try the egg white next cycle (jk), i've heard it's the next big ttc fad. :haha:
> 
> this evening, i'm sitting chewing on sunflower seeds :dohh: yet another ttc gem :haha:

what is this egg white your talking about? :dohh::hugs:x


----------



## Awangbi

test


----------



## dachsundmom

I swear none of you had better try making cooter meringue with egg whites!:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I swear none of you had better try making cooter meringue with egg whites!:haha:

seriously? Ladies have tried this? :shrug:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> softcups.... i've had a go this month for the first time. they are pretty big and you've got to get them in right. once it's in, you shouldn't feel it. you've got to make sure it sits behind your pubic bone or it's not right and it will leak (and feel uncomfortable).
> 
> i don't like them, and i don't think i'll be trying them again. i actually got the second one i used stuck in a bit too far back and it took me ages to get it out. i really started to panic, i just couldn't hook the bugga to pull it back out. i had visions of me having to go to hospital to get it removed :dohh:
> 
> tried the preseed and the softcups this time. i thought ,well, desperate times = desperate measures. might try the egg white next cycle (jk), i've heard it's the next big ttc fad. :haha:
> 
> this evening, i'm sitting chewing on sunflower seeds :dohh: yet another ttc gem :haha:
> 
> what is this egg white your talking about? :dohh::hugs:xClick to expand...

DON'T TRY IT :haha: i'm joking. but on one of the threads i read the other day, the ladies were discussing the new trend to use egg whites as a lubricant instead of preseed. don't think anyone was convinced by it. :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, did you participate in the discussion on that thread about egg whites? i can't remember who it was but it was funny.


----------



## dachsundmom

Supposedly, egg whites are the closest in ph to your natural fluids; however, if you get a drop of yolk in there, you will be heading to the A&E.

If one insists on trying this...buy pasteurized egg whites at the grocery and let them come to room temperature first.


----------



## dachsundmom

sumatwsimit said:


> dmom, did you participate in the discussion on that thread about egg whites? i can't remember who it was but it was funny.

That was me...:blush::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Would be a lot cheaper than pre-seed at £15 a tube :rofl: but think of the mess :sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Would be a lot cheaper than pre-seed at £15 a tube :rofl: but think of the mess :sick:

It would rot up there! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> softcups.... i've had a go this month for the first time. they are pretty big and you've got to get them in right. once it's in, you shouldn't feel it. you've got to make sure it sits behind your pubic bone or it's not right and it will leak (and feel uncomfortable).
> 
> i don't like them, and i don't think i'll be trying them again. i actually got the second one i used stuck in a bit too far back and it took me ages to get it out. i really started to panic, i just couldn't hook the bugga to pull it back out. i had visions of me having to go to hospital to get it removed :dohh:
> 
> tried the preseed and the softcups this time. i thought ,well, desperate times = desperate measures. might try the egg white next cycle (jk), i've heard it's the next big ttc fad. :haha:
> 
> this evening, i'm sitting chewing on sunflower seeds :dohh: yet another ttc gem :haha:
> 
> what is this egg white your talking about? :dohh::hugs:xClick to expand...
> 
> DON'T TRY IT :haha: i'm joking. but on one of the threads i read the other day, the ladies were discussing the new trend to use egg whites as a lubricant instead of preseed. don't think anyone was convinced by it. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: yeah i'm happy to stick some eggs whites up my cooter NOT!!!! Are these people stupid??


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

What about possible salmonella poisoning. :nope:It's very possible getting using raw eggs. 

BTW, hello Nat, how are you?
:hi:


----------



## Indigo77

:cry:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> Supposedly, egg whites are the closest in ph to your natural fluids; however, if you get a drop of yolk in there, you will be heading to the A&E.
> 
> If one insists on trying this...buy pasteurized egg whites at the grocery and let them come to room temperature first.

is free range and organic important too? oh, warm rotton eggs :nope: can you imagine the smell once it's been in there for a bit. can't believe anyone would try it. now that is going too far i think.


----------



## Jodes2011

i just love our conversations and where they lead too........and was that lady suggesting i test the egg whites? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Salmonella is only in the yolk...the ER confirmed that one for me about 5 years ago when I thought I was poisoned from an angel food cake, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :cry:

What's wrong?:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

5hooting 5tar said:


> What about possible salmonella poisoning. :nope:It's very possible getting using raw eggs.
> 
> BTW, hello Nat, how are you?
> :hi:

i'm fine thanks, hope ur good too and feeling back on form after your virus.:hugs:

right ladies, i'm off to bed, it's 10.40 and i'm cream crackered (i'm such a kid when it comes to sleep). night night. :hugs:xxx


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

sumatwsimit said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> What about possible salmonella poisoning. :nope:It's very possible getting using raw eggs.
> 
> BTW, hello Nat, how are you?
> :hi:
> 
> i'm fine thanks, hope ur good too and feeling back on form after your virus.:hugs:
> 
> right ladies, i'm off to bed, it's 10.40 and i'm cream crackered (i'm such a kid when it comes to sleep). night night. :hugs:xxxClick to expand...

Yes, thank you, I am much better. Still working on my caught. Good night :sleep:


----------



## Sus09

Ladies, this thread has become very interesting!! 

Eeewwww using eggwhites up there!! Sounds crazy!!

Yep, dmom is right salmonella is carried only on the egg yolks and the egg shells, not the egg whites... urgh... the food safety trainer in me is coming out now lol

Can you imagine eggwhites rotting there? Eeewwww 
I dont think my OH would be very happy to find some chicken eggwhite on his..... lol

This mobile version of bnb doesnt have smileys booohooo


----------



## dachsundmom

This from the woman who ate the warm tuna salad....:haha:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

yes I did!! Making myself ill. and the funniest thing is that it happened at a food safety conferrence! Lol
dodgy the lunch served at food safety conferences, you get real case studies :haha:

Good memory Dmom!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

You'd be surprised at some of the things I remember, lol.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

[QUmvOTE=dachsundmom;13375744]You'd be surprised at some of the things I remember, lol.:haha:[/QUOTE]

Oh, oh!!! :winkwink::haha:
:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

She remembers EVERYTHING! :wacko::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> She remembers EVERYTHING! :wacko::haha:

Not everything...I can be quite forgetful. 

I have always been lucky, bc I retain most of what I read; since BnB is all reading, the info sticks better, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> She remembers EVERYTHING! :wacko::haha:
> 
> Not everything...I can be quite forgetful.
> 
> I have always been lucky, bc I retain most of what I read; since BnB is all reading, the info sticks better, lol.Click to expand...


I used to be like that....just you wait, spring chicky....:haha::winkwink::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

You are one yer older than I am...you are a spring chicken too!


----------



## Indigo77

It all starts going downhill at 39....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> It all starts going downhill at 39....:haha:

I figure I'll need a hip by 50....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Or a liver....


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I could live on half of a liver and one kidney....


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Wow, such an optimistic conversation. :haha: How about keeping all your body parts intact?


----------



## Sus09

:haha:

Can´t believe you are already talking about replacement hips and half livers lol
However at this rate I am going to end up just with half a brain as it is already all fried :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

I think my knees or hips will go, as they've always been really cracky, even when I was a kid LOL


----------



## Sus09

Oh my back will be the first to go! my lower back is already damaged from years in the gym!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Oh my back will be the first to go! my lower back is already damaged from years in the gym!!

Sure...say the gym! It's from being on your back too much!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my back will be the first to go! my lower back is already damaged from years in the gym!!
> 
> Sure...say the gym! It's from being on your back too much!:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Well..... :blush: you know :blush: .... Had to say something :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my back will be the first to go! my lower back is already damaged from years in the gym!!
> 
> Sure...say the gym! It's from being on your back too much!:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

mine is my hearing, i find it hard to hear low tones (especially male voices :haha:), my ex used to get really pissed off with me because he said i never listened to him. he's true like :winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Sumat,
Listening to ex partners.... hmmm I think my hearing is going as well.


----------

